# Siemens main breaker failure



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this: Anybody else notice a flush of failures in siemens main breakers? Had one fault open, and another erratically tripping. Both less than one month old. Haven't looked specifically but i venture that both were built since July.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

WannabeTesla said:


> Anybody else notice a flush of failures in siemens main breakers? Had one fault open, and another erratically tripping. Both less than one month old. Haven't looked specifically but i venture that both were built since July.


Thanks for warning us. Here we use a lot of Siemens panels. I will have to watch.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I haven't had that happen yet. But I have had panels missing labels, accessories etc lately.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Believe it or not there has been a bunch of counterfeit breakers on the market as of late


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Slay301 said:


> Believe it or not there has been a bunch of counterfeit breakers on the market as of late


They have been around a while, usually from Amazon / Ebay sellers. My concern lately has been that with the shortages, some legitimate distributors would get desperate and get less picky about there sources, then the counterfeits are coming even from trusted sources.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

splatz said:


> They have been around a while, usually from Amazon / Ebay sellers. My concern lately has been that with the shortages, some legitimate distributors would get desperate and get less picky about there sources, then the counterfeits are coming even from trusted sources.


Exactly


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Slay301 said:


> Believe it or not there has been a bunch of counterfeit breakers on the market as of late


This is a problem, and has been going on for some time.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

I've had good reliability with siemens up to now. I understand the typical bootleg issues. I could be wrong but I don't think this is that. Maybe these two issues are isolated. It would be my luck... I'll ask my magic 8 ball when i get home.


----------

